# swine flu and ttc for 2nd baby



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello,

I have been blessed with a gorgeous daughter after 3 miscarriages (I have APS/Hughes syndrome).
We have been trying for another baby I'm still breastfeeding and so far no sign of periods or being pregnant! Over the last week I've been cutting back the breastfeeds as we are really keen for another.  
I read an article today though saying that pregnant women are high risk swine flu patients so I've been worrying and thinking that maybe I couldn't cope with the worry of getting swine flu as well as the worried assoicated with being pregnant and my condition.  is anyone else having similar worries?  Maybe we sHould wait in the hope that a vaccine is found etc?  But then who knows how long that may be and clock is ticking etc etc and who knows what else might happen.
I suppose maybe we just have to get on with things but I don't know if I handle the anxiety - any tips for reducing it?

thanks my dears
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Vickster I would read through the swine flu info and decide or maybe talk it over with your clinic and ask their opinions

Here is the health protection link http://www.hpa.org.uk/webw/HPAweb&Page&HPAwebAutoListName/Page/1240812234677?p=1240812234677

Really it is a personal decision but I personaly wouldn't postpone my treatment due to swine flu 
L x

/links


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

i did have these thoughts when embarking on my ivf cycle.
But i decided that swine flu epidemic could be around for say a whole year.  Or maybe it will become a seasonal thing that people can catch in the UK now.

I didnt want to wait indefinitely when the risk might not be going away anytime soon.  
Also I suspect that the risk of dying from swine flu is less than the risks of dying from other pregancy related complications.
Lastly, i jsy read that wine flue isnt a risk to the baby in itself, it is the mothers ability to fight it off that is the issue - so no risk to baby unless something really bad happens to mum.

We decided to go ahead.


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello
I'm only one person but have just had swine flu whilst on my 2WW post first cycle of IVF (was in DD's nursey) and today got a BFN.
No idea whether this would've happened anyway but difficult not to think that swine flu didn't help to say the least. However, I don't think I regret starting treatment when I did - you have no way of knowing whether or how it will affect you and there are so many other variables....

Sorry not to have a good story about the whole thing...
M xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm jsut about to start an IVF cycle, which, if it works would put me into the first trimester of pgcy in the autumn/winter when seasonal flu is on the rise and therefore maybe make me more vulnerable to swine flu. That said, I am not going to let this stop me doing the treatment that I've waited three years for. 

The H1N1 strain of flu (swine flu) isn't actually causing any more deaths than other strains of seasonal flu, but the media is reporting the deaths caused by swine flu in a very high profile way which causes lots of alarm and worry. Without getting blase about it, I think it's important to keep it in perspective otherwise we'll all end up isolating ourselves from the rest of society and putting our lives on hold.

I am going to do what I can to keep myself and my family healthy by eating a good diet and taking a vitamin supplement and be vigilant about hygiene, particularly hand-washing and correct disposal of tissues etc. I think that's about all I can do really.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Snork.. im with you all the way... be vigiliant and up personall hygiene.... andd if u or a family member do then deal with it... till it happens, why worry.,...?
i start my second ivf 30th aug/... wil; i hell let bloomin piggy flu ruin my chances for another miracle!!


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you everyone for helping me put things into perspective! Good luck with your treatments and pregnancies.
xx


----------

